
Bridgewater's Recent Experience with the Wall Street Journal - randomname2
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fake-distorted-news-epidemic-bridgewaters-recent-experience-ray-dalio
======
pinewurst
It's quite clever of Bridgewater to claim a news article about their strange
culture is "fake news". Wondering if Amazon or Theranos is taking notes here.

